# Seasoned Salt



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Smoked salt is really handy and easy to make. Here's how:

*Ingredients:*
½ cup - salt
1 tbsp - liquid smoke

*Instructions:*
Mix salt and liquid smoke together in a small bowl. 
Mixture should resemble moist light brown sugar. 
Spread salt out on a paper plate or cookie sheet. 
Allow to dry at room temperature or dry in your oven on the lowest temperature. 
Stir and rub salt between your fingers periodically. 
Room temp salt is ready the next day, oven dried should be ready in a couple of hours.
Pour into Ziploc bag and roll out any clumps with a rolling pin 
Store in a jar with a tight lid or in original cardboard container.



For larger quantities use 4 tablespoons of liquid smoke with a pound of salt.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*5 varieties*

Seasoned salt can be made with any liquid flavoring.

*Ingredients:*
½ cup - salt (non-iodized)
1 tbsp - liquid smoke or:
Worcestershire
soy sauce
bourbon whiskey
McIhenny red pepper sauce
McIhenny green pepper sauce
El Yucateco chile habanero hot sauce

*Instructions:*
Mix salt and liquid seasoning together in a small bowl. 
Spread the seasoned salt out on a paper plate or cookie sheet. 
Allow to dry at room temperature or dry in your oven on the lowest temperature. 
Stir and rub salt between your fingers periodically. 
Room temp salt is ready the next day, oven dried should be ready in a couple of hours.
Pour into Ziploc bag and roll out any clumps with a rolling pin 
Store in a spice bottle or jar with a tight lid.

This part is easy:


Five varieties of seasoned salt drying in my 85° kitchen. Clockwise from top left green pepper sauce, red pepper sauce, 
soy sauce, Worcestershire, Habanero salsa verde:



Smoked hot pepper sauce is another tasty variety of seasoned salt:

1 cup - salt 
1 tbsp - hot red pepper sauce
1 tbsp - liquid smoke


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

Oooh. Cool ideas.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

When it's dry roll it out to break up the crumbs:


Many times I buy spices in small bottles when they're on sale and it can be cheaper than buying bulk. I save the bottles and use them for all kinds of spices and seasonings, homemade and store bought.

It takes a long time for Worcestershire salt to dry:


The Habanero salsa verde salt is popular so I'm making some more. Put Cilantro in this batch:


.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*habanero salsa verde salt on tomatoes*

oh boy


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hmmm I might have to make me some of the habanerno salt :drool:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> When it's dry roll it out to break up the crumbs:
> 
> 
> Many times I buy spices in small bottles when they're on sale and it can be cheaper than buying bulk. I save the bottles and use them for all kinds of spices and seasonings, homemade and store bought.
> ...


That Cilantro is the neatest thing sense sliced bread!!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Seasoned salt can be made with any liquid flavoring.
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> ½ cup - salt (non-iodized)
> ...


I think I'm almost as intrigued by the Bottle of Goober "The Man, The Myth, The Legend" in the second picture here almost as much as I am eager to try some of these salts....


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

oooooohhhh! Green Habenero, sign me up.8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Take your pick of seasoned salt flavors:


----------

